# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  The Wrestler - Рэстлер

## Sanych

*Ре́стлер* (англ. The Wrestler) — американский фильм режиссёра Даррена Аронофски. Премьера состоялась 5 сентября 2008 года на 65-м Венецианском кинофестивале. Выход фильма в американский прокат состоялся в декабре 2008 года (премьера в России — 26 марта 2009 года).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Сюжет*

Главный герой картины — рестлер Рэнди Робинсон (исполнитель роли — Микки Рурк) по кличке The Ram (в переводе на русский — "Баран", "Таран" или "Молот"). Рэнди был знаменит в 1980-х. Действие фильма происходит двадцать лет спустя — в начале XXI века, когда карьера Рэнди уже на излёте. Ему приходится выступать в небольших залах. Мало зрителей — мало денег. Рэнди живёт в арендованном трейлере, за который давно не платил, подрабатывает грузчиком. Но на ринге он по-прежнему недосягаем. Зрелищность его выступлений вызывает восторг и уважение. После очередного поединка, проходящем по схеме «стой, или умрёшь», Рэнди переносит инфаркт. После операции врачи настоятельно рекомендуют Рэнди покончить с рестлингом, и тот пытается начать новую жизнь. Он пытается пересмотреть свои отношения со своей старой подругой-стриптизёршей Кэссиди (Мариса Томей), у которой дела в жизни идут ничуть не лучше, пытается работать продавцом в супермаркете, хочет наладить отношения с дочерью. Но былое восстановить оказывается так сложно, что даже счастливый случай ничего решить уже не может. Рэнди «Молот» Робинсон возвращается на ринг.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*В ролях*

    * Микки Рурк — Рэнди «Баран» Робинсон
    * Мариса Томей — Кэссиди
    * Эван Рэйчел Вуд — Стефани
    * Марк Марголис — Ленни
    * Тодд Барри — Уэйн
    * Уосс Стивенс — Ник Вольпе
    * Джуда Фридлэндер — Скотт Брамберг
    * Эрнест Миллер — «Аятолла»

*Награды*

    * 2009 — Премия BAFTA
           Лучший актёр — Микки Рурк
    * 2009 — Премия «Золотой глобус»
           Лучшая оригинальная песня — Брюс Спрингстин, «The Wrestler»
           Лучший драматический актёр — Микки Рурк
    * 2009 — Премия «Независимый дух»
           Лучшая операторская работа — Марис Альберти
           Лучший фильм — Даррен Аронофски, Скотт Франклин
           Лучший актёр — Микки Рурк
    * 2008 — Венецианский кинофестиваль
           «Золотой лев» — Даррен Аронофски

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрел на выходных этот фильм по ОНТ. 

Вроде бешеного экшена нет. Захватывающего сюжета, лихо закрученного и абсолютно не ожиданного поворота событий то же нет. 

Но есть трогательная история стареющего рэстлера. Некогда кумира миллионов, а теперь не знающего другой жизни кроме рэстлинга. Брошенная в детстве дочь, отсутствие гражданской профессии и прочее.

В общем мне понравилось. Хочу посмотреть ещё раз, а это для меня один из главных показателей хорошего фильма.

----------


## Sanych

*Интересные факты из фильма:*

По всей видимости, Режиссер Аронофски  старался быть максимально жизнеподобным во всем, а не только когда позвал на главную роль рестлера предпенсионного возраста Микки Рурка, последние несколько лет "пытавшего" счастье в профессиональном боксе.

Все соперники Микки Рурка настоящие профессиональные рестлеры. 
Рестлера, что калечит себя степлером, зовут *Некро Мясник* (_Necro Butcher_). Это хардкорный рестлер и делает он это не понарошку. 




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






*Аятолла*, с которым Рэнди встречается в финальном матче, это *Эрнест Миллер* по кличке «Кот». Тоже профессиональный рестлер и актер.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рон Киллингс*,по прозвищу "*Правда*"




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Актера *Скотта Сигела*, который сыграл в к/ф "Рестлер" дилера, продающего главному герою стероиды и обезболивающие, арестовали — за то, что он толкал стероиды.

----------


## BiZ111

Благодаря этому фильму узнал, что Реслинг - это театральная постановка  
А раньше думал, они там взаправду так дерутся от души

----------


## Sanych

Но там есть и другая сторона которая показана в фильме. Приёмы оговаривают заранее, а вот травмы от них, все реальные.

----------


## BiZ111

Но не все же. Вот по фильму, они с помощью лезвий себя резали. И как я понял, все эти там стёкла, гвозди, всё сделано таким образом, чтобы не поранить...Стекло безопасное, гвозди тупые или резиновые

----------

